# Road safety for cats



## chaliepud (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi All

Have just discovered this forum so this is my first post. We have 3 dogs and up until October we had a gorgeous tabby kitten who was sadly killed by a car aged nearly 8 months.
We are now _considering_ getting another kitten at some point but am curious to find out if there are any ways (fact or old wives tales!) that you can stop a cat from wandering too far. Archie was neutered and we didn't let him out in the dark (until the fateful evening when the nights were drawing in, it was mild, we had guests and the kids were in and out of the back garden)
The road we live on isn't too bad, with speedbumps, the road about 100 yards behind our house isn't busy but cars do go faster as it is v straight with no speedbumps, the area itself is pretty quiet, our garden is a reasonable size, approx 70 feet x 50 feet, cat proofing isn't an option.
An indoor cat wouldn't work as the kids and dogs are always leaving door open!
Are female cats less prone to wandering? I read an article somewhere where a woman said she stands near roads holding her kittens hissing at cars, I could see how that might work...
Anyways, waffling now, please be gentle with me, even if you think I am mad!

Hayley


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A very difficult question. I lost a kitten the year before last and I live on a very quiet rural single track lane. If the cat goes outside I do not think there is much you can do to keep it within a certain area without catproofing the garden or having a cat run. However you could consider training it to walk on a harness which I am doing with my present kitten.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have tried the holding the kitten by the road thing and to be honest they only seem scared when a car is actually driving by, the thing is to get your cat used to looking before they cross and its usually experience that does that, we have 4 cats and (fingers crossed) they seem quite careful on the road, if you don't let them out untill they are past that fearless age they seem to be a bit scared of everything outside which isn't always a bad thing. Sorry to hear about the loss of your other little kitten its a horrible way to loose them especially so young.


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear about your poor fur baby.

I have eight cats - seven spayed females and a neutered male. They all go out, although the younger three are shut in a spare room at night. My females tend to just wander in my garden or yard but my male often disappears for a couple of days. It really worries me and I am always so relieved when he comes home. If it's in the evening he comes in with me so I know he is safe overnight but he gets stir crazy after a few hours and claws the door and carpet to get out.

I am fortunate in that where I live is a dead end around a sharp bend and cars can't physically go very fast so my girls who don't go far are reasonably safe from traffic. As my male wanders I have put a reflective collar on him but I wouldn't get a male cat again unless I intended to keep him as an indoor puss.


----------



## chaliepud (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks everybody, dogmother, when would you say the fearless age ends? (Not really a cat person, more exp with dogs!) Archie was nearly 8 months and still full of it, we had been letting him out since he was neutered at around 6 months. Sounds like a girl would be a better idea, and a reflective collar, and the harness, my daughter would love that! Maybe we could walk her with the dogs! (Joking, don't worry!) 

Are there many kittens around this time of year? Struggled last year until April when they started becoming avail... Cats protection didn't want to know us because of the dogs, despite the fact that they are all used to previous cats.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Hayley,so sorry for the tragic loss of your kitten,and if you really intend on getting another then maybe think about a harness/catlead as the others have suggested,female cats are just as if not more curious to go out and about so the sex i don't think comes into things in that respect


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

I don't think there are any guarantees , no tricks or secrets, it's just luck. When my cats still went out I lost one when he wasn't even on the rd, sheltering under my next door neighbours car on the drive  It wasn't her fault, she was devastated poor lady. 

All cats are curious, and all rds have cars on no matter how quiet they are, and it only takes the one.

I am so sorry for your loss, and I know how heart breaking it feels. That's why my cats are now house cats. SOme people I know have had success with harnesses if they started training young, there are the options of cat proof fencing for your garden or a cat run as well.


----------



## chaliepud (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone, what a great bunch you are. We will have a serious think about whether we think getting another kitten is a good idea or not, wanting one is not enough, we would all be devastated if it were to happen again, I am sure Archie was just very unlikely but I could never guarantee another cat wouldn't get out after dark, or be as mischievious as he was...


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

chaliepud said:


> Thanks everyone, what a great bunch you are. We will have a serious think about whether we think getting another kitten is a good idea or not, wanting one is not enough, we would all be devastated if it were to happen again, I am sure Archie was just very unlikely but I could never guarantee another cat wouldn't get out after dark, or be as mischievious as he was...


Thankyou for your kind compliment as we are a great bunch,and if you were to get another kitt,then i'm sure Archie would make his spirit knownAnd am glad that you are really thinking before you decide,that in itself for me shows you as responsible and caring


----------



## chaliepud (Jan 4, 2009)

It is so hard to know what to do for the best, we have neighbours with cats that have survivied the road so there is a good chance we would be luckier next time. My daughter would so love a new fur ball to love, she was devoted to Archie, and he to her. The dogs are great, one of them is unusually cuddly for a dog, but they are all quite big so she is unable to do a lot with them on her own. I just wish I had a crystal ball....


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

If you are that concerned, why not just have an indoor cat?


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

tend to agree that if you are concerned try for indoor cat. However as you have children this may not be so easy.

Any chance of cat proofing the garden? Or a rescue cat who is 'au fait' with the outside?


----------



## chaliepud (Jan 4, 2009)

Not practical for us, as door is often open for kids and dogs and we have a v open plan house...cat proofing the garden not possible either as none of the fence panels belong to our plot...


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

maybe it would be best to wait until kids are older,and understand the concept of shutting doors


----------



## chaliepud (Jan 4, 2009)

TBH think me and other half are just as bad!


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Get an older rescue cat that has an outside history. The cat should be more aware of the dangers. However do your research of centres first as some may not want to rehome to you if you have young children and/or dogs.


----------



## chaliepud (Jan 4, 2009)

We thought about that but we are pretty sure our dogs wouldn't react as well to an older cat, we know they were fine with the kitten before, though we of course kept them separate for a while until the point came that they were scared of him! I am guessing it would also be very hard to find a cat happy to live with kids and 3 large loud (at times) dogs.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

our kids turned out to be emminently trainable about the doors! Dogs can also be taught to 'knock'.


----------



## chaliepud (Jan 4, 2009)

No, def not an indoor cat, we like to be able to leave doors open, particularly in the summer as we like the dogs to be able to come in an out as they please, house is very open plan (and more work at the planning stage) so nowhere really to shut a cat in for long periods of time. Would love to cat proof the garden but as I said before the fences don't belong to us, great when it comes to replacement time, but no good for anything we want to add to them.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Ok. If you are serious about cat proofing your garden and you got a handy man then have you looked at this:

http://www.purrfectfence.com/

Doesn't need existing fences because it is stand-alone, but it is expensive. It is American so if you look at the website bear that in mind.

(I know from looking at forums etc that people have devised their own similar systems but sourcing local material - depends how innoative and diy savvy you are.)


----------



## chaliepud (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok, we have decided for now that we will not get another kitten. It makes me feel very sad when I see cats here there and everywhere but I don't feel I would ever be able to relax and would constantly worry if he or she were out of sight... Indoor cats not an option and cat proofing the garden unlikely to happen either, expensive and very awkward with fences not being ours and the shape of our house..

Thank you everyone for your advice tho, it is much appreciated x


----------



## Amyk (Dec 23, 2008)

u could try putting a reflective collar on it so if it does go near roads at least your giving driver a better chance of seeing it, coz theres not rele a way u can stop it from wondering. good luck with it


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

Unfortunately, I would not allow my cat out of the house. My husbands mother/father learned the hard way when their cat had been poisoned and die there shortly after. Its not safe to allow cats outside. The Toronto humane society here is constantly warning people about allowing their pet cats out, and well not adopt out any of their cats to anyone that allow them outside.


----------



## Nicky Stocks (Mar 21, 2009)

..........


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Nicky Stocks said:


> It's really tricky to teach cats about road safety.
> 
> I have recently moved my cats down to London and because I live on a main road I have been trying to think of ways to teach them the green cross code.
> 
> I tend to go out into the street and walk between the traffic to show the cats how dangerous buses and cars can be. It's risky, but it really gets the message across and what's an afternoon in the hospital when you know that your cats are learning to be safe on the roads?


This is a wind up right lol?

I think its impossible to teach a cat road safety, they are either street smart or they are not, and they only get it wrong once. In built up areas I just would not let a cat out, it only takes a distraction and it can lead to a cat dashing under the wheels of a car, unecessary tragedy.

Anyone putting their own life at risk to try and road train their cats is just daft imho.

Izzie


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

I have been considering copying a breeder friends of mines ideas for the back garden. She has cat pens etc, but she also has 2 rescue cats which are used to having free run in the gardens and wide world. its hard to explain so if this makes no sense whatsoever i am sorry. 

Both of ours gardens are fairly small and securely fenced - 6ft high and oblong in design.

The first thing she did was to attatch some extra wide guttering upside down about 4 ft up the fence - its harder for the cats to get over.

The 2nd thing she did was to attatch horizontal poles along the top of the fence - on these she has put lots of wide pipes. The pipes are free moving and so if the cat makes it over the guttering they cant get a purchase on the spinning pipes.The pipes roll as the cat tries to clamber over so its just impossible for them. Its a simple design and so far her wandering cats havent got out (12months) and no more strange cats have been able to get in either . So if her girls are in the run, and in call she doesnt have a bunch of toms sitting outside the pen prowling!

Downside is that she now cant have any climbing plants on her fences.

I'm seriously considering it as it would be ideal for me. My garden is tiny, and my cats are indoor cats. They come out in the garden with me on harness's but its not the same thing. I couldnt put a pen up as I only have one window to my living room and the patio doors and its north facing so very dark anyway. My garden is also so tiny lol, the only other soloution is to pen the whole thing.

Hope that gives you an alternative for giving your cats some freedom without them getting out far


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

I think that sounds like a great idea, I think if a cat is made nervous about jumping on fences they soon get used to staying in the garden.

Obviously your neighbours have to be considered if its a party fence, I had really horrible neighbours in the UK who were really awkward with things like that. 

Izzie


----------



## TRU (May 16, 2009)

A young cat or a wise old cat can equally get knocked down at some point if they are allowed to wander. I would seriously think of a harness or a cat run of some sort if you are considering getting another.


----------

